# Altersbeschränkung



## Deon (4. Juli 2009)

*Altersbeschränkung*

hi
kann man als 14 jähriger mit einem Erziehungsberechtigten bei der Gamescom Spiele die ab 16 oder 18 sind testen also anprobieren?


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Altersbeschränkung*

Würde das nicht gegen die Aufsichtspflicht der Eltern gehen?


----------



## Mexxim (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Altersbeschränkung*

klar, die wollen auch alle nur was verkaufen, geh mit deinem dad oder deiner mum hin und das ist alles kein thema.

Solange du dann nicht amok läufst, dich i.wie komisch verhältst oder sonstige seltsame sachen tust hab ich auch nix dagegen, das musst du mit deinen ellis ausmachen inwiefern diese das erlauben .

mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## Deon (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Altersbeschränkung*

Danke und noch ne Frage, wenn ich mit einem 16 jährigen dahin gehe oder nur ich dann kann ich nur in die räume für 12- jährige aber der andere kann in die der 16- jährigen oder?


----------



## el barto (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Altersbeschränkung*

Genau so ist es!


----------



## ole88 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Altersbeschränkung*

tja so is es halt wenn man jung is mit 16 wars scho nervig wie is es erst ab 12 dann


----------



## Da_Frank (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Altersbeschränkung*

mit 14 hat man noch keine Gewalt verherrlichenden spiele zu konsumieren


----------



## harl.e.kin (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Altersbeschränkung*

kenns von der GC noch da hat man auch nen Vater mit seinem 14 jährigen Sohn nicht in der 18er Bereich gelassen. Richtig so finde ich!


----------



## el barto (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Altersbeschränkung*

Na sicher, die Altersbeschränkungen gibt es nicht umsonst und da spielt es auch keine Rolle ob mit oder ohne Eltern. Auf der GC war es jedenfalls immer so!


----------



## DrSin (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Altersbeschränkung*



harl.e.kin schrieb:


> kenns von der GC noch da hat man auch nen Vater mit seinem 14 jährigen Sohn nicht in der 18er Bereich gelassen. Richtig so finde ich!



Genau das wollte ich auch schreiben  Wenn auf der Messe was ab 18 war ist niemend der u18 war dran gekommen, egal wer oder was dabei war. Und ganz im Ernst, ich find das auch richtig so.


----------



## Katamaranoid (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Altersbeschränkung*



Da_Frank schrieb:


> mit 14 hat man noch keine Gewalt verherrlichenden spiele zu konsumieren




naja gewaltverherrlichend is immer so ne sache der definition....


----------



## MeanMachine (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Altersbeschränkung*

Moin 
ich muss den anderen zu stimmen,
erstens war das auf der GC immer so und
wenn da ab 16 oder 18 steht denn ist das so 
und da hast dun nicht drüber zu entscheiden ob das Gewaltverherrlichend 
ist oder nich und wenn es nach mir ginge denn würde da unter 
16 eh keiner mehr rein kommen.


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Altersbeschränkung*

Naja ich finde man kann es auch übertreiben wenn jemand da hin ghet mit seinen Eltern der in sagne wir mal 2Monaten 18 wird und die meinen sie wollen ihn trotzdem nicht rein lassen dann sind sie meiner Meinung nach selber schuld wenn sie nicht so viel verkaufen weil genau dieser 17 jährige der Käufer eines Spiels sein könnte es sich dann aber odh nicht kauft weil er es nich probe spielen durfte das ist einfach etwas overspaced wenn man da einen 12 jährigen nicht rein lässt ok aber viele spinnen wegen 2Monaten rum!
MFG


----------



## mr_sleeve (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Altersbeschränkung*

warum z.B. ist Red Allert 3 ab 16?


----------



## ole88 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Altersbeschränkung*

bei mir wars auch ein monat also echt kinnergarten naja was solls, gefakten schülerausweis nehmen geht auch wunderbar.


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Altersbeschränkung*

Warum wie alt warst und wo wolltest rein?
Naja ich sags ja man kann auch über pingelich sein vorallem machen sie sich so die Kuntschaft der Zukunft auch kaputt also die Gamescon!
MFG


----------



## ole88 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Altersbeschränkung*

war fast 16 und kamen einige gute games raus die ü16 waren und da lass ich mir net sagen kommst hier net rein dafür zahl ich ka geld fürn zug bus etc.


----------



## kingminos (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Altersbeschränkung*

als ich das Problem mit der USK noch hatte da war es eigentlich kein Problem bei Computerspielen denn da war noch nichts von Amokläufern bekannt.
Schade sowas


----------



## insekt (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Altersbeschränkung*

Ab 18 heisst nunmal AB 18 und nicht ab 17 11/12 oder so.
Irgendwo muss man halt nunmal die Grenze ziehen.

Du wuerdest auch nicht wollen, dass der Polizist zu dir sagt "Hmm, du bist ja erst seit einem Monat 18, dass zaehlt ja noch garnicht richtig, das war jetzt Fahren ohne Fahrerlaubnis!"
Oder dass du nach Erwachsenenstrafrecht beurteilt wirst, obwohl du erst in einem Monat 18 wirst nur weil der Richter das nicht so genau nimmt.

Im uebrigen kommt man in die Videothek auch nicht in Begleitung der Eltern rein wenn man nicht 18 ist (zumindest bei uns in Koeln)


----------



## ole88 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Altersbeschränkung*

der Vergleich hinckt aber irgendwo, auserdem war's nich ü18. naja auch egal solange mir nich der Staat vorschreiben will was ich spielen darf passt es.


----------



## Delacroix (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Altersbeschränkung*



ole88 schrieb:


> der Vergleich hinckt aber irgendwo, auserdem war's nich ü18. naja auch egal solange mir nich der Staat vorschreiben will was ich spielen darf passt es.



Macht er aber: < 16 Jahre = Spiele USK 12, < 18 Jahre = Spiele ab USK 16 und > 18 Jahre = fast alles. Traurig, dass das nötig ist. Aber bis nicht der Großteil der Erziehungsberechtigten in der Lage ist, dass selbst einschätzen zu woll... können, wird sich daran nichts ändern (also nie). 

Und wenn ich Einlasser/Verkäufer wäre, würde ich da auch keine Ausnahmen machen.


----------



## ole88 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Altersbeschränkung*

??? ich bin ü20 also kann man mir nicht mehr vorschreiben was ich zocken darf, also versteh ich deinen kommentar absolut nicht.
und mit 17 oder 15 kann man sehr wohl einschätzen wie ein game is, und ich werd deswegen nich gleich n amoklauf machen (womit es ja nich ma bewiesen ist das man durch pc games sowas tut, solange dies nicht bewiesen ist kann man dies auch nicht als argument aufführen).


----------

